# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αυπνία και αγχος..Help!

## Μητσάκος

Εχθες το βραδυ λοιπον ειχα αυπνιες και αυτο 90% ευθυνεται στο οτι ηπια μισο μπουκαλι κοκα κολα πριν παω για υπνο..Δεν ητανη πρωτη φορα που με πιανει αυπνια αλλα η συγκεκριμενη ειναι η πρωτη που δεν με αφησε να κοιμηθω ουτε λεπτο και μου προκαλεσε παρα πολυ αγχος.Δηλαδη πρωτη φορα καταφερνω να μεινω ξυπνιος 24 ωρες :Ρ..Τελοςπαντων..και μετα απο αυτο με πιασαν φοβιες και αγχος..''και αμα δεν μπορεσω να κοιμηθω φυσιολογικα'',''και αν το ξαναπαθω και αρρωστησω απο την αυπνια;''..Και αλλα πολλα παρομοια..Το μεσημερι που ειμουν πολυ κουρασμενος ειπα να πεσω να κοιμηθω..και απο το αγχος μου δεν μπορουσα..δηλαδη με πιεζα..καθε τρεις και λιγο αναρωτιομουν ''γιατι δεν με πιανει ο υπνος επιτελους?!..τι επαθα τωρα?'' καθως κοιταγα και το ρολο'ι και αγχωνομουν περισσοτερο!Ε καποια στιγμη εβαλα μουσικη,''παλευα'' να μεινω χαλαρος και τελικα αποκοιμηθηκα για 2 ωρες..Και φτανουμε στο τωρα..ειμαι πολυ κουρασμενος αλλα αμα πεσω στο κρεβατι και κλεισω τα ματια μου φοβαμαι οτι θα αρχισω παλι αυτη την πιεση και τις σκεψεις..Φοβαμαι μην ξαναεπαναληφθει αυτο που εγινε ή μηπως αποκτησα διαταραχη υπνου(κακως ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ :Ρ) ή μην αποκοιμηθω για 2 ωρες μονο και μετα ειμαι παλι ξυπνιος ολη νυχτα και αλλα..Τι μπορω να κανω για να ηρεμησω και να κοιμηθω?(Σκεφτηκα για βαλεριανες αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα,καποια αλλη λυση?)

----------


## Rebos999

Το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ερχεται στο μυαλό ειναι μηπως δεν εισαι και ιδιαίτερα δραστήριος κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας? Ο οργανισμος μας ειναι σαν μια μπαταρία, οταν εσυ δεν την ξεφορτιζεις φυσιολογικα, με κάποιο τροπο λογικό ειναι η αποθηκευμενη ενεργεια να μην σε αφηνει να κοιμηθεις, φερνοντας σου σκεψεις, ταχυπαλμιες κλπ. Βεβαια ο λογος μπορει να ειναι ψυχολογικος, δηλαδη να οφειλεται καθαρα στο αγχος, αλλα και παλι εαν εχεις ξοδέψει αρκετη ενεργεια καθ'ολη την μερα, το βράδυ δεν θα εχεις κουραγιο ουτε να σκεφτείς ωστε να σου φερει αγχος, τουλαχιστον αυτο συμβαινει με εμενα για αλλους δεν ξερω, εαν δεις παντως οτι επιμενει πιες ενα ποτηρι χαμομήλι να γλαρωσεις...

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ερχεται στο μυαλό ειναι μηπως δεν εισαι και ιδιαίτερα δραστήριος κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας? Ο οργανισμος μας ειναι σαν μια μπαταρία, οταν εσυ δεν την ξεφορτιζεις φυσιολογικα, με κάποιο τροπο λογικό ειναι η αποθηκευμενη ενεργεια να μην σε αφηνει να κοιμηθεις, φερνοντας σου σκεψεις, ταχυπαλμιες κλπ. Βεβαια ο λογος μπορει να ειναι ψυχολογικος, δηλαδη να οφειλεται καθαρα στο αγχος, αλλα και παλι εαν εχεις ξοδέψει αρκετη ενεργεια καθ'ολη την μερα, το βράδυ δεν θα εχεις κουραγιο ουτε να σκεφτείς ωστε να σου φερει αγχος, τουλαχιστον αυτο συμβαινει με εμενα για αλλους δεν ξερω, εαν δεις παντως οτι επιμενει πιες ενα ποτηρι χαμομήλι να γλαρωσεις...


Ειμαι δραστηριος..κανω γυμναστικη καθε μερα,παιζω ντραμς,παω βολτες..ειμαι λιγο μουχλας βεβαια αλλα οχι τοσο πολυ για να εππηρεασει τον υπνο μου..δεν την παλευω...προσπαθω 3 ωρες να κοιμηθω και σκεφτομαι οτι εχω προβλημα παλι και δεν θα μπορω να κοιμαμαι μετα αναρωτιεμαι ποτε θα αποκοιμηθω ή αν θα το νοιωσω αμα αποκοιμηθω..παιδια δεν ξερω..ανυσηχω για εμενα..αν δεν κοιμηθω παλι σημερα τι να κανω?Και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το κανω αυτο ρε γαμωτο..τοσες μερες κοιμομουν τελεια..απολαμβανα υπνο..απο εχθες ομως ολα ειναι χαλια..γιατι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω γαμωτο? :(

----------


## Leda

καπνίζεις;

----------


## Rebos999

Δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να ανησυχείς γιατι απ'οτι καταλαβα το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι για καποιο λογο που εσυ ξερεις αναγκαζεσαι να σκέφτεσαι,γεγονος που σου φέρνει αγχος. Πρέπει να σταματησεις να σκεφτεσαι εκεινη την ωρα. Για να το καταφέρεις πρεπει να βρεις ενα τροπο που να εχει αποτελεσμα και να εχεις και θεληση να επιβληθεις στον νου εκεινη την ωρα που σε βαζει σε σκεψεις. Για παραδειγμα εγω σε τετοιες φασεις συγκεντρωνω το μυαλο μου καπου, εντονα μεχρι να νιώσω οτι παει να με παρει ο ύπνος,πχ σε ενα αντικειμενο που εχω απεναντι απο το κρεβατι, ή με κλειστά μάτια κάπου αλλού. Με το να γινει αυτο εντονα δεν αφηνω περιθώριο στις σκεψεις να ερθουν, ειναι σαν να τις προσπερνάω με λιγα λογια... Στην συνεχεια μολις χαλαρώσω αφηνω την προσοχη μου απο αυτο και επειτα ερχεται ευκολα ο υπνος.

----------


## Μητσάκος

Οχι δεν καπνιζω..Ναι απλα μετα απο αυτο που εγινε (που δεν κοιμηθηκα καθολου μια ολοκληρη μερα)..μου δημιουργηθηκε φοβια μαλλον και σκεφτομαι ενα σωρο βλακειες που μου προκαλουν αγχος..τελικα καταφερα και κοιμηθηκα 10 ωρες,αλλα και τωρα που ξυπνησα..παλι φοβαμαι μην ξαναγινει..τι να πω..μια-δυο φορες να αποκοιμηθω ακομα πιστευω θα μου περασει..

----------


## Leda

υπάρχει γενικά κάτι που σε απασχολεί αυτήν την περίοδο και δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς; 
κι επίσης, έχεις αποκλείσει την περίπτωση να είναι κάτι παθολογικό;

----------


## Μητσάκος

> υπάρχει γενικά κάτι που σε απασχολεί αυτήν την περίοδο και δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς; 
> κι επίσης, έχεις αποκλείσει την περίπτωση να είναι κάτι παθολογικό;


Το μονο που με αποσχολει ειναι αυτο που εγραψα στο 1ο μου μυνημα...μετα το γεγονος οτι δεν κοιμηθηκα ολοκληρη μερα..αρχισαν να μου ρχονται ασχημες σκεψεις στο μυαλο οπως..''κατι επαθα και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω πλεον'' κλπ...τα οποια προφανως μου εγιναν φοβια και τωρα οταν κλεινω τα ματια μου να κοιμηθω αναρωτιεμαι πως και ποτε θα αποκοιμηθω..γιατι εν αποκοιμιεμαι και με πιανει αγχος που τα κανει χειροτερα..Περα ομως απο αυτο ναι,εχω καποια αγχη αλλα ποτε δεν με εμποδιζαν απο το να απολαυσω τον υπνο μου..Οταν λες παθολογικο τι εννοεις?

----------


## Leda

πήγαινε κάνε μερικές εξετάσεις...
δες κανένα θυρεοειδή πχ 

και μέχρι τότε διάβαζε στο κρεβάτι... μέχρι να νυστάξεις...!

----------


## kerasi

Koψε την κοκα καταρχην. Δεν ευθυνεται αυτη για την αυπνια παρα μονο σε μικρο βαθμο. Ειναι ομως απ τα χειροτερα δηλητηρια. Απορω πως υπαρχουν ελληνες που πινουν αναψυκτικα. Τεσπα. Λυσε τα προβληματα που σε απασχολυν ή διαχειρισου το στρες. Αν τα κανεις αυτα κ ακομα εχεις αυπνια παμε σε αλλα αιτια. Η αυπνια να ξερεις ειναι αποτελεσμα, οχι αιτια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Koψε την κοκα καταρχην. Δεν ευθυνεται αυτη για την αυπνια παρα μονο σε μικρο βαθμο. Ειναι ομως απ τα χειροτερα δηλητηρια.


 αυτο τι σχεση εχει με το θεμα νομιζω οτι η καταληλη στιλη για ολο αυτο ειναι το γραψε κατι...

----------


## Chrikoro

Εμένα αρχίζει να μου συμβαίνει κάτι αλλο,οταν πεφτω για ύπνο και νυσταζω,κλεινω τα ματια μου και τα νιώθω απο μεσα μου να κουνιουνται,παράλληλα τα νιώθω πολυ βαριά και σκληρά...μου έτυχε χθες και δεν κοιμήθηκα ουτε ενα λεπτό,ξαπλωσα 01:30 και το πρωί με βρήκε με κλειστά ματια αλλα χωρίς λεπτό ύπνου...το έχετε πάθει? ή έχετε ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο? το προκαλω εγω επειδη το δίνω σημασία ή φταίει κάτι παθολογικο?

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Koψε την κοκα καταρχην. Δεν ευθυνεται αυτη για την αυπνια παρα μονο σε μικρο βαθμο. Ειναι ομως απ τα χειροτερα δηλητηρια. Απορω πως υπαρχουν ελληνες που πινουν αναψυκτικα. Τεσπα. Λυσε τα προβληματα που σε απασχολυν ή διαχειρισου το στρες. Αν τα κανεις αυτα κ ακομα εχεις αυπνια παμε σε αλλα αιτια. Η αυπνια να ξερεις ειναι αποτελεσμα, οχι αιτια.


Δεν διαβασες νομιζω καλα το 1ο μου ποστ...ξαναλεω,ξενυχτησα ηπια πολυ κοκα κολα(και ξερω οτι ειναι βλακεια που το κανα) λιγο πριν παω για υπνο και μετα απλα δεν με επιανε ο υπνος,πηγε 7 το πρωι και τα παρατησα..και ετσι εμεινα ξυπνιος ολοκληρη μερα..και απο τοτε οταν πεφτω για υπνο το ΜΟΝΟ αγχος που με απασχολει ειναι οτι συνεχως αγχωνομαι για το οτι πρεπει να κοιμηθω γιατι δεν κανει να χανω υπνο καθως αυτο μπορει να μου δημιουργησει προβληματα,για το ποτε και για το πως θα αποκοιμηθω...δεν ξερω απο που ξεφωτρωσε αυτη η μα****α και το σκεφτομαι τωρα..αλλα δυστυχως μου χει κολλησει..και καθε βραδυ οταν κλεινω τα ματια μου σκεφτομαι διαφορα για να μην σκεφτω αυτο..αλλα υποσυνηδητα το σκεφτομαι(δηλαδη λεω..και τωρα που σκεφτεσε διαφορα το κανεις για να μην σκεφτεις αυτο κλπ) και μου ρχοντε και η φοβια του ''και αμα ξαναπαθω οτι επαθα εκεινη την νυχτα και δεν κοιμηθω και ειμαι ολη μερα πτωμα?..Και το χειροτερο ειναι το πρωι..που ξυπναω για καποιον λογο κουρασμενος(π.χ. εχθες κοιμηθηκα 10 ωρες αλλα ενιωθα σαν να ειχα κοιμηθει 4)και σκεφτομαι βλακειες του στυλ..''μηπως τελικα δεν κοιμηθηκα και ειχα απλα τα ματια μου κλειστα?''..Σκεφτομαι σημερα να παω να δω για βαλεριανες..μπας και βοηθησουν..να παρω λετε?θα βοηθησουν?

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Οι δυσκολίες στον ύπνο μπορεί να συμβούν σε οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο σε οποιαδήποτε ηλικία. Τις περισσότερες φορές το άτομο που υποφέρει από αϋπνία εμφανίζει και άλλες διαταραχές. Οι διαταραχές που συνοδεύουν την αϋπνία είναι: διάφορες διαταραχές του χαρακτήρα, ευερεθιστότητα, δυσανεξία, πονοκεφάλους, χρόνια κόπωση, έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης, αίσθημα απελπισίας ακόμη και κατάθλιψη..... http://www.tokleidi.com/2013/07/diataraxes-tou-ypnou/

Ο ύπνος είναι πολύ σημαντικός για την σωματική και ψυχική ευεξία. Κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου οι μύες και το ανοσοποιητικό και νευρικό σύστημα αναζωογονούνται. Ενώ κοιμόμαστε το σώμα είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής, οι μύες χαλαρώνουν και ο ρυθμός της αναπνοής και των χτύπων της καρδιάς μειώνεται. Οι μπαταρίες μας επαναφορτίζονται όσο το νευρικό και ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα ανακάμπτουν μετά από τις χιλιάδες «εργασίες» της ημέρας..... http://www.tokleidi.com/2013/03/%CE%...D%CF%81%CE%B1/


Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν :)

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Οι δυσκολίες στον ύπνο μπορεί να συμβούν σε οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο σε οποιαδήποτε ηλικία. Τις περισσότερες φορές το άτομο που υποφέρει από αϋπνία εμφανίζει και άλλες διαταραχές. Οι διαταραχές που συνοδεύουν την αϋπνία είναι: διάφορες διαταραχές του χαρακτήρα, ευερεθιστότητα, δυσανεξία, πονοκεφάλους, χρόνια κόπωση, έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης, αίσθημα απελπισίας ακόμη και κατάθλιψη..... http://www.tokleidi.com/2013/07/diataraxes-tou-ypnou/
> 
> Ο ύπνος είναι πολύ σημαντικός για την σωματική και ψυχική ευεξία. Κατά την διάρκεια του ύπνου οι μύες και το ανοσοποιητικό και νευρικό σύστημα αναζωογονούνται. Ενώ κοιμόμαστε το σώμα είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής, οι μύες χαλαρώνουν και ο ρυθμός της αναπνοής και των χτύπων της καρδιάς μειώνεται. Οι μπαταρίες μας επαναφορτίζονται όσο το νευρικό και ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα ανακάμπτουν μετά από τις χιλιάδες «εργασίες» της ημέρας..... http://www.tokleidi.com/2013/03/%CE%...D%CF%81%CE%B1/
> 
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν :)


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια..αλλα το μονο ''προβλημα'' που εχω εγω οταν παω για υπνο..ειναι να μην ξαναγινει κατι παρομοιο(μην ξανακοιηθω και δεν εχω ξεκουραστει ή μην ξαναμεινω μια ολοκληρη μερα ξυπνιος)..γενικα εχω αποκτησει φοβια μην παθω τιποτα απο την αυπνια,μηπως δεν ξανακοιμηθω φυσιολογικα κλπ..δεν εχω καποια θεματα που με αγχωνουν,ουτε ενοχλησεις τιποτα..μοναχα αυτο το πραγμα..αμα μπορουσες να μου στειλεις κατι σχετικα με την φοβια της αυπνιας,θα το εκτιμουσα :)

----------


## kerasi

Το καταλαβα τι εγινε με την κοκα, απλα σε λεω ουτως η αλλως κοφτην μαχαιρι. Αυτο που επαθες λεγεται φαυλος κυκλος αυπνιας. Δηλαδη εξαιτιας ενος αλλου αιτιου παθαινεις αυπνια και μετα η σκεψη οτι εφυγες απ το προγραμμα και δε θα τα καταφερεις ανατροφοδοτει την αυπνια. Αντι να ψαχνεις σε βαλεριανες σου προτεινω αν εχεις καμμια γκομενα να το ριξετε στο ******. Ειναι και για αντιστρες.

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Το καταλαβα τι εγινε με την κοκα, απλα σε λεω ουτως η αλλως κοφτην μαχαιρι. Αυτο που επαθες λεγεται φαυλος κυκλος αυπνιας. Δηλαδη εξαιτιας ενος αλλου αιτιου παθαινεις αυπνια και μετα η σκεψη οτι εφυγες απ το προγραμμα και δε θα τα καταφερεις ανατροφοδοτει την αυπνια. Αντι να ψαχνεις σε βαλεριανες σου προτεινω αν εχεις καμμια γκομενα να το ριξετε στο ******. Ειναι και για αντιστρες.


Δεν εχω γκομενα,οποτε κοιταω για βαλεριανες...

----------

